# Prayers For Greece



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I would imagine most people are aware of the tragedy that is currently going on in Greece due to fires. Green peace estimates that over 500,000 acres of forest have been wiped out and over 60 people have died.

Yesterday I spoke with my father and the village where my family comes from (Leontarion) has been evacuated. I learned today that some of the house were burned but thankfully our remains un touched. My aunt and all of the villagers had to leave but my aunt has returned. Currently there is no electricity or phone.

Please pray for the people of Greece this is such a horrible tragedy.

It is amazing if you look at some of the satelite photos that have been published it looks like the entire country is in smoke.

MWC News - A Site Without Borders - - Fires blaze across half of Greece

ScienceDaily: Fires Raging In Greece


----------



## ninja_59 (May 2, 2004)

All those peoples are now in my prayers, what a tragedy


----------



## andyg (Aug 27, 2007)

If it is true that it was an organized crime, I can only say

Humankind can be so cruel, and violence is stupidity, a tragic mistake.

Einstein said that if he had known what splitting the atom would lead to, he would have become a watchmaker instead.

Prayers to those in Greece.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Nicko, may god bless your family and the people of Greece. What times we live in.
Atheneaus, if your out there, please say so. I/we are thinkong about you.

We owe eachother life updates
Mats Monts


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

How horrible. 
Nicko, I am so very sorry. And, of course, Greece will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Nicko I'm glad to hear your family and the rest of the village were mostly spared. I agree with Brad, I hope Atheneaus and everyone else are okay.
I do hope this turns out to be a natural tradgedy and not one of terrorism. But who could be mad at the Greeks? :beer:


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

This is a nasa image of the fires:


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

How horrible! I wondered if your family was affected. Property damage is awful, but loss of life would be unthinkable.

The Peloponnisos is so dry in summer. I was horrified also to see that the area around Olympia is also on fire. I'd hate to think of that shady grove being burned....

The Greeks and Greece are close to my heart as you know, Nicko. All are in my prayers.


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

The scale of human suffering is sometimes overwhelming and hard to comprehend. I, like many others complain about aspects of my life as if I were the only one with a problem. Then I see something like the fires in Greece or the genocide in Darfur and I am reminded that in the grand scheme of things I have *nothing* to complain about!

Jock


----------

